

Analysis of Googles Farmer Update - roxic
http://www.sistrix.com/blog/985-google-farmer-update-quest-for-quality.html

======
a5seo
Really interested WHY eHow wasn't hit harder, especially compared to Wisegeek.
Maybe eHow tends to rank for more obscure, less competitive stuff than
Wisegeek... So the more search volume for a keyword, the more the algo
punishes a content farm? Or maybe the more ad real estate, the more careful
the algo is to let you in (wisegeek ads are beyond aggressive)? If anything,
this should be a major vote of confidence for DMD.

